# Himalayan Salt Block Cooking



## shaggy91954 (Jan 28, 2015)

Anyone ever do any cooking with a Himalayan Salt Block?  If so, is it all that, or just a gimic?  I've read that they can be used for cooking and serving hot meals or chilled for serving sushi or cheese.  Thinking about investing in a small block but would like some input as to if they are worth the money.  I've never had anything cooked on one.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 28, 2015)

shaggy91954 said:


> Anyone ever do any cooking with a Himalayan Salt Block?  If so, is it all that, or just a gimic?  I've read that they can be used for cooking and serving hot meals or chilled for serving sushi or cheese.  Thinking about investing in a small block but would like some input as to if they are worth the money.  I've never had anything cooked on one.



I've never heard of that, but I'm intrigued !  Interesting !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 29, 2015)

I have never done it but there is an episode of Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives where the Chef cooks thin slice Beef and some veggies on one. It did not look like the meat browned very much but the host thought it gave a good flavor with only a hint of salt. Here is a link to the Video. I was unable to embed it for some reason...JJ

http://www.foodnetwork.com/shows/di.../videos/dv1000/sauced-and-spiced.0157583.html


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 29, 2015)

I read about it, but never tried it. I can't imagine it would last too long if one cooks on it. And after all those food juices are absorbed it would probably look less than appealing (still safe though). But that's a cool way to serve a meal, with that large thermal mass would keep food hot (or cold) for a long time. 

Just don't put it in the dishwasher :-)


----------



## shaggy91954 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey atomicsmoke here's a youtube video I found that claim the salt will actually begin to act like an iron skillet and it should be cleaned the same as an iron skillet.  You just have to use the right oil with it.  I'm intrigued as well Waterinholebrew.


----------



## dcarch (Jan 29, 2015)

I have done it many times, for both hot and cold use.

Great for presentation.

Just be careful, it can make your dish too salty.

dcarch


----------



## shaggy91954 (Jan 29, 2015)

I know too much salt isn't good for me, but I just crave that stuff sometimes.


----------

